# My new baby!



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Just picked up my new trend power shield! No more dusty lungs after the workshop. I'd say DARTH VADER Is terrified! : )


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That will keep the flying chips from hitting your head to. Looks nice.


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, its pumps filtered air over your face. Pretty cool but it feels quite heavy. Just need to get used to it I suppose.


----------

